# Club membership interview.



## mashleyR7 (May 14, 2012)

Hi, After some advice. I know ChrisD can help but not sure he should give me insider info. 
I  have a meeting this Wednesday with a committee member of Ashford Golf  Club but what are they going to ask me, rules? etiquette? personal  life? 

I'd of been happy with a playing interview but this is  face to face! I've never really played in comps so don't know all the  rules in minute detail? Etiquette I can handle.


----------



## bluewolf (May 14, 2012)

If its anything like my interview, or any of the interviews ive witnessed, it will be a fairly informal chat regarding yourself, the club and what you want to do when you join. just be polite, friendly and most of all, be able to pay as soon as possible, because thats 90% of what they will probably be looking for...:ears:


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 14, 2012)

Ha I'll take the credit card then!!


----------



## Wolfman (May 14, 2012)

Remember its an interview not an interrogation, you have as much right to ask questions as they do of you


Find out what they offer new members, getting a game , facilities etc etc


Ask about getting your handicap and enjoy yourself, dress smartly, common sense etc etc


----------



## duncan mackie (May 14, 2012)

smile


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 14, 2012)

Been through 2 one was just a chat in the bar at new members evening other was full on in front of full committee both just really to put a face to a name and a few general views on etiquette and hat you want from club and them telling you few general do's and dont's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2012)

It's a chance for them to get to know you and you to get to know them. Don't worry about it, unless you start cursing and swearing at the Captain you won't have aproblem. Tell them what they want to hear....you want to play in all the comps, represent the club in matches,support social functions,  maybe put yourself up for election to the committee once you've been there a few years.....blah blah blah. 

One word of advice, I'd wear a jacket and tie. I've seen people turn up in casual clothes but better safe than sorry  :thup:


----------



## PIng (May 14, 2012)

At the end of the interview don't forget to thank them for their time but they must appreciate that you have other clubs to interview and you will let them know in due course whether they have been successful with their application for your membership fees!

Seriously, my recent interview was very informal and they just wanted to know a bit about my golfing background. They seemed to be specifically targetting local municipal and pay n' play golfers and just went trough the things that were likely to be different at a members' club.


----------



## Dodger (May 14, 2012)

I really cannot think of anything worse or indeed more draconian that needing to sit through an interview to join a club.

It's the sort of thing golf needs to get rid of IMO.

Like meeting your birds parents for the 1st time......dear me,as I said I cannot think of anything worse.


----------



## granters (May 14, 2012)

I got sat down front of the committe and told I had 2minutes to tell them about myself.wasn't expecting it,been a member at 3 clubs and never had anything like it before.

I told them I was a cross dressing nympho with a penchant for stockings,but I did have my credit card and would pay my fees there and then.

I got in


----------



## DaveyG (May 14, 2012)

Mine was all rules pretty much so just brush up on them fella,

Good Luck.


----------



## rosecott (May 14, 2012)

granters said:



			I got sat down front of the committe and told I had 2minutes to tell them about myself.wasn't expecting it,been a member at 3 clubs and never had anything like it before.

I told them I was a cross dressing nympho with a penchant for stockings,but I did have my credit card and would pay my fees there and then.

I got in
		
Click to expand...

Always best to be open and truthful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2012)

Just relax and go with the flow. They want your cash and so they aren't going to give you the Spanish inquisition. You have a chance to grill them. Are their comps drawn, how do you enter them, how easy is it to get a game (when are the roll ups) can you play in club matches etc. 

I'd wear jacket and tie just to show willing. Be honest about your standard of golf and golfing history, and take the credit card and get signed up


----------



## Wolfman (May 14, 2012)

I cannot believe some of the comments, i.e where a jacket and tie etc

Ok if its Wentworth or the Belfry i can understand it


Its a golf club, if they are that stuffy and old school join a more modern thinking club


Take a certain Norfolk Breckland course, losing money and members at a fast rate, just been helped out financially yet they still have old school rules no wonder people leave and do not come back 

If i had to attend an interview for a golf club again i would find a new club which i did !


----------



## DaveM (May 14, 2012)

I joined a club not long ago. I just went dress as if I was about to play golf. They could not wait to take my money. They had everything signed and sealed before I got there. I had to get them to slow down so I could ask questions. I told them in the end I had a few more clubs to see first. That really made them try to sell the place. So don't worry in this day and age. They need you more than you need them. Unless they are a bunch of old stuck up farts (lol I'm 65 myself). You would not want to join a place like that anyway. It needs to be a home from home. (you will probably spend more time there than at home).


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, After some advice. I know ChrisD can help but not sure he should give me insider info. 
I  have a meeting this Wednesday with a committee member of Ashford Golf  Club but what are they going to ask me, rules? etiquette? personal  life? 

I'd of been happy with a playing interview but this is  face to face! I've never really played in comps so don't know all the  rules in minute detail? Etiquette I can handle.
		
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, what type of club is this...private members, proprietory or attached to a municipal?  In my area, most of the private clubs are pretty much full so they can still afford to be a bit choosy.


----------



## RichardC (May 14, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Out of curiosity, what type of club is this...private members, proprietory or attached to a municipal?  In my area, most of the private clubs are pretty much full so they can still afford to be a bit choosy.
		
Click to expand...

Think it's Ashford, so it's private.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 14, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Think it's Ashford, so it's private.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Richard, in that case I would definitely wear jacket and tie.


----------



## chrisd (May 14, 2012)

I signed Mashley's  membership application and also held quite a few membership interviews when I was a committee member.

I think it pays to wear a jacket and tie as you cant be wrong and the interviewers are likely to. They will ask a few questions, the sort of "are you going to take part in club activities" and "how much golf have you played" " do you know many members" that sort of stuff. They will check that you understand the fees involved and may explain a bit about the club ie thats it a private members club. 

I would expect it to be pretty informal and last 20 minutes or thereabouts and then tell you that they will confirm admission to the club by letter. I think that it pays to have a couple of questions to ask but lets be frank Ash, your a chatty, personable lad and can hold a conversation with ease - your biggest problem is having my name as a proposer!


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 15, 2012)

It is a private club so I understand that they are a little poncy about who they let join, but I do know some of the current member so I also know there not that choosy! ha ha.


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			It is a private club so I understand that they are a little poncy about who they let join, but I do know some of the current member so I also know there not that choosy! ha ha.
		
Click to expand...


Careful sunshine, the application is still on the noticeboard and I could do a first!

Object to a new member joining that I have proposed - now that would be interesting!


----------



## lucan (May 15, 2012)

i hope the ashford is not ashford manor golf club !.
the members there are living in the dark ages i heard of someone who went for a interview there who was a bit nervous so he had a quick drink at the bar first at the interview the commitee claimed his voice was slurred so refused his application


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 15, 2012)

lucan said:



			i hope the ashford is not ashford manor golf club !.
the members there are living in the dark ages i heard of someone who went for a interview there who was a bit nervous so he had a quick drink at the bar first at the interview the commitee claimed his voice was slurred so refused his application
		
Click to expand...

yeah but after a whole bottle of scotch wouldnt you be a but slurred


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 15, 2012)

No it's Ashford Kent and i've never been so nervouse i've needed a drink to help me out.


----------



## chrisd (May 15, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			No it's Ashford Kent and i've never been so nervouse i've needed a drink to help me out.
		
Click to expand...


Nervous about a golf club interview?

What's it going to be like on Saturday's big day????


----------



## duncan mackie (May 15, 2012)

lucan said:



			i hope the ashford is not ashford manor golf club !.
the members there are living in the dark ages i heard of someone who went for a interview there who was a bit nervous so he had a quick drink at the bar first at the interview the commitee claimed his voice was slurred so refused his application
		
Click to expand...

I think you have that the wrong way round - didn't spend enough at the bar and voice wasn't slurred...


----------



## A1ex (May 15, 2012)

This is common at any decent club. You don't want anyone just walking in to a quality club without passing a few tests.


----------



## Foxholer (May 15, 2012)

lucan said:



			i hope the ashford is not ashford manor golf club !.
the members there are living in the dark ages
		
Click to expand...

Bunch of old fuddies and a mediocre (at best), flat course.

Unfortunately, little/no competition in that area, so appears to be able to stay that way - which may/may not be a good thing as it keeps them all in 1 place!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 15, 2012)

Do you know the handshake?


----------

